# Congenital Heart Defect (VSD)



## Lets Go (2 Dec 2020)

Hi So I just found out I have a VSD from my dad which I did not even know about. So this thing has never bothered me ever. I have been a strong athlete during my schooling. So does this thing disqualify me? I have never been to a cardiologist maybe when I was an infant and I don't have any memory of it. My dad said that the VSD was so small to the point it would never effect me. Any one have any knowledge about this cause I wanna join the army. I know that I should as a recruiter but I just wanna hear other people's opinions.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Dec 2020)

Standard disclaimer: You will not find the answer you seek here.

All applicants are evaluated on an individual basis. If you have a medical condition that potentially disqualifies you, you will be asked to provide additional information from your family doctor, or from a specialist. This documentation will then be reviewed by the RMO and you will be furnished a decision.

Finally, you should accept that everyone gets to apply, not everyone gets to join.


----------

